# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Благодарность Дмитрию

## alexvolf

Уважаемый Дмитрий 
 Примите благодарность за Вашу успешную (наверное и нелегкую) работу по перемещению форума на новый сервер.РАБОТА выполнена Качественно и эффективно.Думаю,что к благодарности присоединятся все участники форума.
С уважением

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо :) Пришлось повозиться, но, похоже, дело того стоило.

----------


## Owl

Дмитрий, спасибо огромное! 
Вот теперь и скорость радует и грузится с первого раза.. ))

п.с.
Тьфу три раза, шоб не сглазить.. ))

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Спасибо за реанимацию сайта и , отдельно, форума. Дай Бог, народ его снова оживит!..

----------


## Юрий

Отлично! Большое спасибо! Приятно, можно расслабиться и получать удовольствие :-) от форума!

----------

